# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Dijalog vjernika i nevjernika - okrugli stol Jutarnjeg lista

## ksena28

Hrvatska: Dijaloga vjernika i nevjernika 


           	  2010.10.18. 09:50
Redakcija Jutarnjeg lista organizira okrugli stol u formi *dijaloga vjernika i nevjernika* o trima važnim pitanjima današnjega društva: *umjetna oplodnja, vjeronauk u školama i tolerancija različitosti*. 

Okrugli stol će se održati u prostorijama EPH-a, Koranska 2, u ponedjeljak *18. listopada 2010. u 17.00h.* Na okruglom stolu sudjelovat će *prof. dr. Branko Guberina (IRB) i doc. dr. sc. Ivica Raguž (KBF)* na strani vjernika, te *prof. dr. sc. Slobodan Bosanac (IRB) i doc. dr. sc. Pavel Gregorić (FF)* na strani nevjernika. Okrugli stol trajat će ukupno oko 90 minuta.

----------


## aenea

KBF na strani vjernika? Aha. Vjernici su, naravno, samo katolici.

----------


## BHany

meni je grozan ovaj naslov okruglog stola i svrstavanje na strane jednih i drugih

ono što ja misilim je da bi (i to baš u ove tri teme) trebali svi biti na istoj strani...i vjernici (katolici, jer ostali su po ovim pitanjima tako i tako na "na strani ateista") i ateisti...

ali  to sam ja...
što znači valjda da, iako se deklariram i osjećam kao praktična vjernica/katolkinja  - zbog toga što poznavanjem biti "umjetne oplodnje" istu ne smatram suprotnom kršćanskim vrijednostima, što podržavam pravo da netko ne želi slušati vjeronauk u školama i što poštujem (i učim intenzivno svoje dijete istome) sve oblike različitosti u današnjem društvu i pravo na izbor  - po ovoj groznoj podjeli...bit će da se ipak trebam zapitati i možda svrstati na stranu nevjernika  :Evil or Very Mad: 

a mislim da je ovakva podjela, oni koji je zastupaju i koji nisu spremni biti tolerantni prema drugima, koji nisu spremni udubiti se u problem već temeljem paušalnog poznavanja tematike svrstavaju na strane i osuđuju umjesto da upoznaju - miljama daleko od vjere u kojoj sam ja odgojena...
srećom većina vjernika ( i općenito ljudi svih opredjeljenja) u krugu kojem se ja krećem ne razmišlja na tragu podjele mi - vi, za - protiv...

a ovi koji razmišljaju i propagiraju tako nešto, vjerujem da će morati preuzeti odgovornost pred povijeti - kao što su morali preuzeti i ovi koji su ekskomunicirali redovnicu koja je jučer proglašena sveticom (nisam zapamtila ime - ali nadam se da sam dobro zapamtila vijest koju sam čula ...jučer je proglašena sveticom, a prije nekoliko stotina godina je ekskomunicirana iz crkve na 6 mjeseci jer je svećenika prijavila za pedofiliju...)
dakle vjerujem da protek vremena, povijest i nove spoznaje mjenjaju, kako kolektivnu percepciju, tako i percepciju krutih crkvenih stavova - ali i donose konačne ocjene (ili osude).


osobno me već sam naslov tako postavljen jako odbija i ljuti...

----------


## Kadauna

eh da nije forumske kave valjalo bi se pridružiti, ja kao VJERNICA .-)

----------


## ina33

Pretpostavljam da naslov tribine podrazumijeva da unutar vjernika svi misle isto, što nije točno (uostalom, zašto bi bilo isto i za skupinu nevjernika).

----------


## pino

Je li to otvoreno za javnost, tj. moze li doci i publika?

----------


## pino

I da, ja takodjer ne mislim da bi se trebalo obiljezavati zagovornike MPO kao nevjernike sto mi se cini da ce se dogoditi u ovom slucaju - mozda nehotice. U Hrvatskoj je 90% deklariranih katolika, ali vecina ljudi kojima treba MPO ce se i odluciti za medicinsku pomoc, a ne odbiti ju iz vjerskih razloga. 

Znam kao cinjenicu da katolici koji idu na MPO u Americi a zele biti u skladu s Crkvom traze oplodnju uglavnom 5-6 jajnih stanica da ne bi bilo potrebe za zamrzavanjem. Neki tako odluce nakon konzultacija sa svojim svecenikom. Ali definitivno nisu demonizirani zato sto zele djecu dobiti na ovaj nacin.

----------


## Kadauna

> Je li to otvoreno za javnost, tj. moze li doci i publika?


zvala u J. List, nije otvoren taj okrugli stol za javnost  :Sad:  ali ionako ne bih išla........... tema mi je za naživcirati se bez nekog benefita.

----------


## aenea

> ali ionako ne bih išla........... tema mi je za naživcirati se bez nekog benefita.


x

----------


## taca70

Ispada da su stotine parova koji svakodnevno came po cekaonicama Odjela za hum.reprodukciju ili ateisti ili u najmanju ruku nekatolici. Rado bih isla na tribinu da je otvorena za javnost ali nikako bez normabelceka.

----------


## ivarica

> zvala u J. List, nije otvoren taj okrugli stol za javnost  ali ionako ne bih išla........... tema mi je za naživcirati se bez nekog benefita.


za kog je otvoren, ko je pozvan?

mislim, ako roda nije pozvana niti na temu mpo-a niti vjeronauka u skoli, stvarno me zanima koga su zvli i po kojem principu

----------


## Kadauna

napisala sam ti Ivarica SMS

----------


## pino

Ali kako mi to ide na zivce, sad kad opet razmislim... I jedna i druga strana ce pricat o MPO-u o kojem nemaju pojma... Kako bi bilo da se pozovu vjernici pacijenti da kazu sto oni imaju reci i zasto lijecenje i MPO na kraju krajeva u najvecem broju slucajeva uopce ne ukljucuje namjerno bacanje predimplantacijskih zametaka cak ni kad je dozvoljena oplodnja svih...

----------


## pino

i sto je onda bilo?

----------


## Kadauna

*izlazi u subotu u J. Listu, čekamo!!*

----------


## tikica_69

> *izlazi u subotu u J. Listu, čekamo!!*


Jel u Tomicevoj kolumni?  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

pretpostavljam da bi jedna od autorica trebala biti tanja rudež koja je stvarno super novinarka (i osoba), inače je profesorica fizike i mislim da je više na strani znanosti neko kršćanskih dogmi, no pitanje je kako će JL cijeli tekst upakirati u pokušaju uvlačenja u dupe prosječnom hrvatskom čitatelju koji gleda Šeherezadu "jer su tamo žene čedne"

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.jutarnji.hr/gregoric--bez...ustvo-/897512/

----------


## cranky

:Rolling Eyes:  nisam ni sumnjala da će rasprava bit sve samo ne konstruktivna.

Dio o MPO-u ne želim komentirat jer ću pobrat kaznu  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ali zapela mi je za oko jedna rečenica, koje se na žalost ne pridržava ni onaj koji ju je izrekao, a voljela bih kada bi se crkvenjaci većinom tako ponašali.
"Raguž: To je pitanje državne regulative. *Kao teolog i vjernik mogu imati svoje mišljenje, ali drugo je kako će država regulirati njihov status."*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je ova završna rečenica rasprave bila zanimljiva
*Andrijanić: Riječ je o tome kako ti embriji nose potencijal ljudskog života.* 
Gregorić: Nose, ali isto tako taj potencijal ima i dlaka iz mojega nosa, pa joj nećemo dati etički status. Gorane, ozbiljno vam govorim, ne morate prevrtati očima. Potencijal života ima svaka stanica mojega tijela.

Iako ne bih to dvoje uspoređivala ali mislim da je dao dobro poantu

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam katolkinja i prihvaćam stav katoličke crkve, ali mislim da milinović stvarno tu ne spada i neću da se deklarira kao vjernik (katolik) jer samo blati i sramoti vjeru! Što se tiče toga kako embriji nose potencijal ljudskog života, razumijem da većina ljudi to ne shvaća, mislim da to najbolje znaju oni koji su bili u opasnosti pobačaja, a Bog je želio da se rode. I ja ne idem u crkvu radi svećenika, nego radi sebe tj.to me čini sretnom i daje smisao mom životu

----------


## špelkica

Tko od vas može reći da je sretan zato što je neplodan i da u tome vidi neki dublji smisao u svom životu?  da nisam neplodna ne bi sve to postigla u životu što sam postigla. A znam da će moja beba doći kad ću se najmanje nadati i bit ću puna ljubavi jer će se tijekom godina nakupiti puno ljubavi za nju ili njega

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Špelkice, i ja sam vjernik i katolkinja ali često ne prihvaćam stav crkve ne samo u vezi MPO-a nego i mnogih drugih tema. 

Sličan igrokaz (možda i gori) se trenutno odigrava u Poljskoj u vezi MPO zakona, samo što se tamo Crkva za razliku od Hrvatske gdje je katolička Crkva uglavnom šutjela (zbog toga ja i vjerujem u dogovor  između Crkve u HR i Milinovića unaprijed, prije donošenja zakona) vrlo otvoreno izjasnila protiv bilo kakve in vitro fertilizacije i već su prijetili da će političare izopćiti iz katoličke Crkve ako budu glasali za zakon koji omogućava MPO. Obzirom da se radi o istoj katoličkoj Crkvi kao i kod nas, stvarno me zanima da li i dalje podržavaš stav Crkve pa i u tom segmentu? 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60274-B...jetne-oplodnje

----------


## dani82

Mislim da je ova rasprava mlaćenje prazne slame, kako je *craky* napisala "sve, samo ne konstruktivna" ... mislim da je Crkva pobrkala lončiće i da joj se toliko omilila  naklonost vladajuće stranke da je umislila da je i sama Bog. Prestrašno i pretužno.

----------


## reny123

Ja nisam vjernik. Zbog vjerskih načela našeg ministra i onih koji stoje iza njega i dizali su ruke za ovakav zakon, meni je uskraćeno pravo na optimalno liječenje. Ja nikog ne maltretiram svojim stavovima, niti mu krojim sudbinu. Ustavni sud se ne oglašava po tom pitanju, a evidentno je da su prekršena prava građana.Od mojih 8 stanica, biolog je morao izabrati 3 najbolje. Ostalih 5 jajnih stanica su bacili jer je aparat za zamrzavanje u kvaru. Oplodile su se 2. Tko mi može garantirati da da su to bile 3 najbolje. Možda je baš jedna od onih koja je bačena, nosila život. Vjerujem da je biolog to odradio najbolje što je mogao, no on je samo čovjek koji je stavljen u nezavidnu situaciju.

----------


## Ljufi

> Ja nisam vjernik. Zbog vjerskih načela našeg ministra i onih koji stoje iza njega i dizali su ruke za ovakav zakon, meni je uskraćeno pravo na optimalno liječenje. Ja nikog ne maltretiram svojim stavovima, niti mu krojim sudbinu. Ustavni sud se ne oglašava po tom pitanju, a evidentno je da su prekršena prava građana..


S ovim se potpuno slažem, nisam vjernik i ne mogu shvatiti da u 21. stoljeću može biti u RH na snazi zakon koji je baziran na nečijim vjerskim uvjerenjima.

----------


## cranky

Ja nisam vjernik i ne mogu vjerovat koliko toga u HR je bazirano na vjerskim uvjerenjima i u koliko toga se crkva direktno, otvoreno i uspješno upliće  :Shock:  Ne samo u MPO zakon.

----------


## modesty4

Ja jesam vjernik i prakticiram moju vjeru, ali isto tako vjerujem da će se i svaka ona stanica koja je od nas uzeta i kojoj je pomognuto da se oplodi opstati ukoliko je to Božja volja. Činjenica da je spajanje stanica izvršeno u lab-u,a ne u meni ne znači da to nije moje dijete i da ono nije trebalo doći na svijet. Dapače, željeno je i očekivano možda više nego većina druge "normalne" djece! Stoga uopće ne podržavam takve stavove ovoga milinovićevskog Zakona, a što se tiče crkve, stav crkve je jedno, ali hvala Bogu ima i svećenika koji te u tvom traženju i MPO putu i ohrabre!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mislim da je ova rasprava mlaćenje prazne slame, kako je *craky* napisala "sve, samo ne konstruktivna" ... mislim da je Crkva pobrkala lončiće i da joj se toliko omilila  naklonost vladajuće stranke da je umislila da je i sama Bog. Prestrašno i pretužno.


veliki  x na ovo

----------


## crvenkapica77

ali hvala Bogu ima i svećenika koji te u tvom traženju i MPO putu i ohrabre!


ja jos nisam naisla na takvog svecenika.. :Undecided: ...nazalost

----------


## nahla

ja jesam vjernik i ne mogu vjerovat da je crkvi dopušteno toliko miješanje u državu i zakone. u crkvu ne idem jer smatram da oni koji propovjedaju jedno a žive nešto sasvim drugo nemaju pravo govoriti i savjetovati druge kako da žive. ko su oni da nekome uskrate roditeljstvo? ja imam dva prekrasna bića i mogu samo zamisliti koliko je teško svima onima koji nisu te sreće i iskreno vas podržavam u svim naporima da ovaj idiotski zakon promjenite. dajte peticije i akcije, dajte bilo šta.... evo mene bijes uhvati samo kad se sjetim "dr." Milinovića i crkvenih licimjera... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

